# Chuck Norris shaves beard



## Argyle King (Mar 20, 2013)

Link to story here: http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-talk/requiem-chuck-norris-beard-234554988.html

So, it's official, the famous beard of Chuck Norris is no more.  Is this a sign that the end times are upon us?  Like a bearded biblical Sampson, will the power of his roundhouse kicks fade?  I never thought I'd live to see the day.  What happened to the extra fist which was hidden upon his chin?


----------



## serviceproz (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is the picture i found over internet.


----------



## Argyle King (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 20, 2013)

Run for your lives!  Its gone ROGUE!!!


----------



## Raunalyn (Mar 20, 2013)

The world is now less manly....


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Mar 20, 2013)

The beard has not gone away.  It's just lying in wait for the right time to strike.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 20, 2013)

Its actually on a top-secret mission to North Korea...one deemed to be too risky for the Navy Seals...


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 21, 2013)

It's growing into another Chuck Norris!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 21, 2013)

Wait...

How do we know for sure that the beard didn't shave _Chuck_ off?


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Mar 21, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wait...
> 
> How do we know for sure that the beard didn't shave _Chuck_ off?



Because Chuck would have simply squeezed his hair follicles and the hair would have been severed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2013)

The man is 73. Maybe he lent it to one of his 5 children?


----------

